# News on Brazosport ?



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Any word yet.................Derby or Open........./


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Derby

1st Pearl - John Caire
2nd Poacher Dan Denicus
3rd Gus - Jim Scarbourgh
4th Chici - John Monroe
RJ Glory - Pat Huckabey

28 back in the open after the 1st in one of the best setups I have ever seen.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

28 called back to the land blind in the Open

1,4,7,9,11,13,16,23,24,25,26,28,30,31,37,38,39,42,49,51,52,53,55,58,60,61,64,65

I do not have the Derby results.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

28 back in the open after the 1st in one of the best setups I have ever seen.[/QUOTE]

Triple with middle bird at 338 yards first, left bird second at 308 yards (on a point in the lake) and right flyer last at 165 yards; all retired. It seemed easy to judge as well; either the dogs got the birds or they didn't. Very few dogs that picked up the birds without a handle got dropped.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

JWC said:


> Derby
> 
> 1st Pearl - John Caire
> 2nd Poacher Dan Denicus
> ...


Congratz to John on Pearl's second win in a row...I believe...... First two placements are littermates I believe.....Pow x Kweezy

Aaron


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to John Caire and Danny Martin/Dan Denicus for their derby placements and Pat huckabey for his RJ!


----------



## Greenfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Congratulations to Jim Scarbrough and Gus!!

John


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

I have been posting on RTF for a while now. If you think about it and see my truck Lic# TXGSP. please come say hi. I will be at the trials tomorrow.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Am is a triple shot left to right. Left bird 350 yards in lay down blind. Middle bird flyer at 150 yards. Go bird right at 75 yards walking to retire after throw.
Work is mixed.

Few more dogs to run the open land blind.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

No news today????????


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Open Results

1st Winnie O/H Kammerer
2nd Skeeter Bickley/Farmer
3rd Bowie Jenkins,Mathis/Gunzer
4th Jackie Qualls/Farmer
RJ Norman Rosenblum/Farmer


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

A good weekend for Farmer and Mike K. Congratulations!!! Katie G.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats to Mike K. and Team Vinwood.............


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Karl Gunzer and owners Gary Mathis and Jeff Jenkins on Bowie's Open third. Also Jim Scarbrough for his Derby third with Gus, and Lynn Nelson on her Derby Jam with Rio, and Karl for the Derby Jam with Ruby, owned by Carol Snodgrass.


----------



## Labman721 (Jun 8, 2005)

Congrats to Robbie, Skeeter, and Team Vinwood!

Only 1 more point for his FC

Great job


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Steve, tell then all Congrats from me! (and slip Ruby and Rio a cookie when no one is looking). 

Made your CD today and should get it in the mail Monday.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

sluggo said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st Winnie O/H Kammerer


completes Winnie's FC and qualifies her for the National Amateur, way to go Mike & Farmer

4 Kweezy X Code Blues qualified for the National Amateur, Kippy's Ozzie, Ted's Mazzie, John Skibber's Tess, and Winnie, Ted's Mootsie needs 1/2 point and Mark's Morey needs a win


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Amateur Results 

1st Ethel Kammerer
2nd Trace Hermes
3rd Cadillac Mock
4th Addy Helgoth
RJ Tia? Caire


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Gunzer Sweeps Qual!!

1. Dolly O/Futhey Golden Female
2. Stormy O/Howard LF
3. Bronco O/Augustyn LM
4. Crockett O/Tatum/Walden Golden Male

Congratulations to Karl and all the owners!


Russ


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Karl, Carma and the whole team on the Qual sweep!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Where's Judy with her Pom Poms
Sue
Congrads to Carma and Mary.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Way to go Karl!

Steve, please give Carma a big congratulations from me!

Wow!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

ginger69 said:


> Where's Judy with her Pom Poms
> Sue
> Congrads to Carma and Mary.


That is really very, very nice.....Congratulations! 

Belvedere' Million Dollar Dolly and Carma!..  

4th...."Crockett", ..too! (..is this, Goldenloch's Run'N Crockett MH WCX ? )

Judy....Edit....Thank you Chuck!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

That would be the Crockett in question


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Team Gunzer. Third in the Open, swept the Qual and a pair of Jams in the Derby. A great weekend across the boards.

Special kudos to Carma and Dolly. This placement was long overdue.

Jim


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

And another Congrats to Mike K. and Ethel on the AM win.........


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Way to go Gus !! You're making Jim look good. Must have a great training group !!! Ha Ha HA


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Jim....He's a nice one!!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Rick Mock and Cadillac and Jim Scarbrough and Gus!


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats to Blind Lake's Honky Tonk Gusto on his third in the derby...Your making Jim S. look like he knows what he's doing.

Congrats to Dolly and Carma...as well as Mercedes H. (Dolly's breeder)...I know that she was very proud!


----------



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations, Karl! What a weekend! And congrats to our Bronco, too!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats Hondo, Jan, and Tim on the Qual Jam!


----------

